# Seeking Young Adult Cat



## honeysuckle (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm seeking a young adult cat. My american bulldog mix puppy has decided that Mommy can no longer have any other doggies in the house other than boyfriends dog. He would growl and be very uncomfortable when another dog was in the house. We tested bringing a playful cat over and he did very well and they played for an hour or so... So, in turn, I've decided on adopting a cat. I do not want a kitten because of my puppies size unless it is unusually large for its age. If you can point me in the right direction as to where to look that would be perfect.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

How about your local humane society or ASPCA?


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I agree, find your local shelter, there are always young adult cats looking for forever homes!


----------

